
Skillful Service Is Born of a Quiet Heart - krausejj
https://jackkornfield.com/skillful-service-born-quiet-heart/
======
krausejj
as a completely-stressed-out techie cofounder, i've started taking sunday
sabbaths—a simple weekly break from technology and distraction. it's been
essential to my well-being. it takes way more discipline than coding and doing
tasks 7 days a week.

~~~
boxbag
I really agree with this. It's way easier to get into a rythym and just keep
following a never ending checklist.

I've recently started meditation again and I'm realizing how hard something
simple like remembering to pay attention to your breath is

------
j45
Time away from the keyboard is as important, if not more important as time at
the keyboard.

Taking guilt-free breaks for a few minutes every hour, an hour every day, a
day every week are invaluable and restores productivity and efficiency the
other 6 days of the week like nothing else.

------
beeskneecaps
Nah. Mountain Dew techno Red Bull 24/7 hacking parties for me plz.

~~~
sillysaurus3
I don't suppose you're in the midwest? This place could use more of that.

